# Help/advice making dim sum?



## nicklord1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi i would like to  attempt to make some dim sum from scratch but i dont have an airing  cupboard to allow the yeast to rise ,

Could i use and oven which is warm from previously being used for cooking or a warming  draw. 

How long would you have to leave  the  mixture for it  to rise.

Thank you


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2009)

Nick, you don't need anything special.  I heat a 2-cup bowl of water in my microwave on HIGH for 2 minutes, leave the water in and add my dough to rise.

Don't know anything about dim sum, but if it has to double in bulk it will take about 45 minutes to an hour.  My microwave technique keeps the environment warm enough for that period of time.

And, yes, you can use your slightly warm oven.


----------



## nicklord1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you place the dough above the water


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

nicklord1 said:


> Hi i would like to attempt to make some dim sum from scratch but i dont have an airing cupboard to allow the yeast to rise ,
> 
> Could i use and oven which is warm from previously being used for cooking or a warming draw.
> 
> ...


 
If you see the below recipe for risen dough they let it rise overnight in the refrigerator or for 1 1/2 - 2 hours in an
unheated oven - basically looking for dough to double in
volume

I didn't think a risen dough was used for dim sum dumplings 
most folks substitute wonton wrappers instead
of making the dough. A risen dough is certainly necessary for
Char Su Bow or Gai Bow (roast pork and chicken buns)

Look here for wonton type dough recipe dim sum dough recipe
http://www.newton.k12.ma.us/Angier/DimSum/Panda%20Saltdough%20Recipe.html

Look here for risen dough recipe
http://chinesefood.about.com/od/dimsumbuns/r/basic_dough.htm


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 29, 2009)

I am confused here. Since when is dough made when making dim sum? I always use wonton wrappers when I make dim sum. If you are talking about making those bbq pork buns, then I have no clue how to make them. I knwo they are delicious and tasty, but have never made them.

Since you are making dim sum, don't forget the chicken feet. I know most people hear chicken feet and run the other way, but whenever I go to a dim sum place I always get chicken feet. They are just so tasty.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> I am confused here. Since when is dough made when making dim sum? I always use wonton wrappers when I make dim sum. If you are talking about making those bbq pork buns, then I have no clue how to make them. I knwo they are delicious and tasty, but have never made them.
> 
> Since you are making dim sum, don't forget the chicken feet. I know most people hear chicken feet and run the other way, but whenever I go to a dim sum place I always get chicken feet. They are just so tasty.


 
They are wickedly good MT Cantonese name is Foong Jow.
Have you tried the tripe and daikon stew/ - if done right very savory.
(Lo Bat Now Jop) . Where do you live that you get Dim Sum.
The best I ever had outside of China was in Toronto.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 29, 2009)

I live in arizona, and there are a couple of ok dim sum places here.  I have been to a bunch and some are better than others.  I did go to san fransisco and went to this amazing dim sum place.  They had the best dim sum I have ever had.  I have not tried the daikon stew, but it sounds delicious and I will taste it next time I go for dim sum.

I love the shrimp wrapped in rice noodles.  I think that is what they are wrapped in, but anyway they are my favorite.  I really want some dim sum right now.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a dim sum dough recipe that looks fairly easy.  It is Jeff Smith's recipe, The Frugal Gourmet.  I have not made his dough (I used won-ton wrappers), but I have used his recipe for the filling (very good!).

2 T potato starch
1 cup wheat starch (find in Chinese market)
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup plus 3 T boiling water
1 tsp lard
additional wheat starch for dusting

Measure both starches and salt into a small mixing bowl.  Quickly pour the boiling water into the starches while stirring with chopsticks until you get a partially cooked dough.  Do not overwork.  Quickly add the lard in litttle pinches and then knead until smooth.  A marble board is great for this.  When the dough is smooth, after about 2 minutes of kneading, cover it with the mixing bowl and allow it to rest for 15 minutes before shaping.

Then he goes on to tell how to shape, fill, and cook.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> I live in arizona, and there are a couple of ok dim sum places here. I have been to a bunch and some are better than others. I did go to san fransisco and went to this amazing dim sum place. They had the best dim sum I have ever had. I have not tried the daikon stew, but it sounds delicious and I will taste it next time I go for dim sum.
> 
> I love the shrimp wrapped in rice noodles. I think that is what they are wrapped in, but anyway they are my favorite. I really want some dim sum right now.


 
Me too !
Our local Dim Sum places are used as an extension of
the local Chinese populations homes - with many patrons 
going every day to drink tea and read the newspaper.
After a while everybody knows everybody else and it's
like a big family picnic. 
We have a very large Chinese community near my home and
dear wife Liza Lai-Fun Tang is from Hong Kong.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 29, 2009)

How much better does dim sum taste in china?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> How much better does dim sum taste in china?


 
After my last visit to Hong Kong I came back with the following thoughts

New York is like sleepy time down South compared to HK
New York has lots of open space and isn't at all crowded.
It is easy to get parking in NY

I couldnt bear to eat Dim Sum for 8 months until my
taste memory allowed me to forget the magic of HK DimSum


----------

